

Canvas Cycle: True 8-bit Color Cycling with HTML5 - footpath
http://www.effectgames.com/demos/canvascycle/?sound=0

======
footpath
More information can be found in this blog post:
[http://www.effectgames.com/effect/article-
Old_School_Color_C...](http://www.effectgames.com/effect/article-
Old_School_Color_Cycling_with_HTML5.html)

